# What about Parent Zone?



## geraldgrogan (Jan 23, 2004)

I LOVE the Kidzone feature, but what about Parent Zone? It would be nice if, when you're viewing the whole Now Playing List, to just hit a button and have it "hide" everything that is in KidZone (kinda like when you turn the sorting by alphabet or by date on or off). My kids have so much being programmed, I sometimes miss my shows!
Thanks


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Or take it a step further and have users. Just see your stuff.


----------



## adelmams (Jan 31, 2002)

When I first heard about Kidzone I thought for sure that would be part of it! Any parent who has Tivo has wished for this forever. An option to hide Kidzone content from the now playing list would work just fine. I just want to avoid sorting through all those kids shows just to find my grown up content.


----------

